# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Gestión  Inform@cción considera que Arequipa debe reconvertir sus pasturas a cultivos de uva blanca de exportación

## Bruno Cillóniz

*Región también requiere desarrollar una adecuada infraestructura de post cosecha*    *Uva Thompson Seedless*   *Lima, nov. 30 (ANDINA).-* El presidente de la consultora i*nform@cción*, Fernando Cillóniz, consideró que Arequipa debe dedicar menos tierras a las pasturas para ganado y reconvertirlas a la agricultura de exportación porque esta región tiene el mayor potencial para el desarrollo de la uva de mesa blanca sin pepa.  
Explicó que esta uva es la de mayor demanda y mejor precio en el mercado internacional y es el cultivo de uva que Perú necesita para cubrir los meses de noviembre y diciembre, actualmente desabastecidos por los países proveedores. 
Destacó que el clima seco de Arequipa es el mejor para la producción de uva de mesa de la variedad más fina.  
Explicó que Perú necesita salir con uva de exportación desde la semana 44 (noviembre) que es cuando el mercado (Europa y Estados Unidos) está prácticamente desabastecido. 
Piura y Arequipa pueden contribuir enormemente a cubrir ese vacío en el que tenemos un espacio para ofrecer de 20,000 a 50,000 toneladas semanales y esa es la gran oportunidad de Perú, dijo.  
Manifestó que Arequipa tiene grandes posibilidades con la reconversión de amplias extensiones de pastizales y dejando la agricultura precaria para transformarla en una súper agricultura de exportación. 
Para ello debe adoptar cultivos rentables en frutas y hortalizas como lo han hecho Piura y Lambayeque con la uva, espárragos, palta, mangos, etc., productos que no han dejado de venderse a pesar de la crisis y que resultan más interesantes en términos de valor por hectárea, explicó. 
No obstante, advirtió que además de excelentes producciones frutícolas, Arequipa requiere desarrollar una adecuada infraestructura de post cosecha para esta industria, es decir, instalar plantas de empaque y refrigeración, brindar servicios de transporte, logística, puerto, etc. todo lo cual generará empresas y fuentes de trabajo.  
Señaló que cultivar uva blanca sin semilla en Arequipa dará a los productores la gran oportunidad de tener muy buenos negocios ya que actualmente el 80 por ciento de lo que Perú exporta es uva red globe y ya es tiempo de balancear la canasta exportadora. 
Cillóniz explicó que cuando Perú empieza a exportar uvas en octubre y noviembre de cada año, lo primero que sale a los mercados es la variedad flame y un poco de thompson seedless, y en este lapso de tiempo es cuando no hay oferta y los precios se disparan por la escasez de oferta. 
La red globe empieza a salir en diciembre pero el gran volumen se concentra en enero, y es en este mes y en febrero que Chile aparece con 800 mil toneladas derrumbando los precios.  
La thompson seedless, considerada la estrella de las uvas, la superior, la sugar one, la festival, son variedades de uvas blancas sin semilla que se cosechan en noviembre y diciembre de cada año especialmente favorecidas por el clima seco de Majes, refirió. 
La caja de ocho kilos de uva thompson seedless estuvo en diciembre del 2007 en 55 dólares la caja, y el año pasado su precio fue de aproximadamente 25 dólares, y aún con la caída del precio fue muy buen negocio, comentó. 
Cillóniz expuso ante unos 200 productores y empresarios agrícolas de Arequipa y otras regiones del país, reunidos en el evento "Charla técnica y parcela demostrativa de uva de mesa Thompson Seedless en la Joya, Arequipa", organizado por la empresa Vivero Los Viñedos para analizar el potencial de esta zona para la viticultura.Temas similares: Seminario de Fitopatología organizado por inform@cción (1 y 2 de febrero, 2012) Artículo: Agroexportaciones crecerán 20% en próximos cinco años, prevé Inform@cción Productores y empresarios vitícolas  verán  resultados de uva blanca sin pepa (thompson seedles) en La Joya, Arequipa Revista inform@cción AGRARIA: "La publicación de la agricultura peruana" inform@cción Producciones (Diseño Gráfico, Web y Producción Audiovisual)

----------


## Javier R

Estoy totalmente deacuerdo con Ud. para muestra un botón (Thompson Seedless) Arequipa agroforum.jpg

----------


## Juan Pablo Valdivia

Estimados, como esta noticia tiene ya algunos años, quisiera saber cuanto se ha avanzado en esta reconversión de cultivos, de que extensión de terrenos estamos hablando (es decir cuantos cientos o miles de hectáreas sería posible cambiar) y aproximadamente cuanto podría costar una hectarea de tierra, si es que están a la venta.
Muchas gracias por sus amables respuestas.

----------


## Alfonso Tirado Silba

Bueno el tema es muy interesante pero si uno conoce la idisincracia del Arequipeño sabemos que la ganaderia mas q una actividd econocmica es una tradición y reconvertir sera un proceso Largo.

----------

Juan Pablo Valdivia

----------


## Juan Pablo Valdivia

ok Alfonso, eso tiene mucho de cierto, pero imagino que se trata también de exponer claramente los beneficios y problemas de ambas actividades para que los propietarios tomen una decisión informada. Puede ser un proceso un poco largo efectivamente. 
Aparte de ello quisiera saber si tienes información acerca de la extensión de las áreas de las que se habla (cientos o miles de hectáreas) y del precio estimado por Ha. solo como referencia. Saludos!

----------

